# How many Bama fans here?



## Otis (Jul 31, 2008)

well...how many?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2008)

I am


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 31, 2008)

got one right here.....*ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## Otis (Jul 31, 2008)

One good this, seems there is no Auburn war chicken folks here


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 31, 2008)

*ROLL TIIIIIIIIDE*


----------



## Otis (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey 60, where is NOYDB anyways??


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 31, 2008)

I do not like O bama.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 31, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Hey 60, where is NOYDB anyways??


 
Google it.....


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 31, 2008)

Rammer Jammer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Google it.....




 I heard that.  Did you get cast in "Grumpy Old Men"?


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I heard that. Did you get cast in "Grumpy Old Men"?


 
CAST???

Dingaling, they made the movie about me....


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2008)

Just how old are you any way Grit?


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Just how old are you any way Grit?


 

Old enough...


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 31, 2008)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2008)

Present and accounted for!


----------



## Otis (Jul 31, 2008)

rhbama, looks like Big Al was doing well in your avitar


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> rhbama, looks like Big Al was doing well in your avitar



Thank God it was my day to be "AL"


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Thank God it was my day to be "AL"



Is that the only way to get pretty woman to hug on you?  To put on an elephant costume? (JUST KIDDING)

I thought you were taller than that.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Is that the only way to get pretty woman to hug on you?  To put on an elephant costume? (JUST KIDDING)
> 
> I thought you were taller than that.



They don't call me the Elephant man for nothin'.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> They don't call me the Elephant man for nothin'.


 
Yes they do....


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> They don't call me the Elephant man for nothin'.



Ahhh...the comebacks that would get me fired here..


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jul 31, 2008)

Roll Tide Roll...........over Clemson at the Dome!


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 31, 2008)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Roll Tide Roll...........over Clemson at the Dome!


----------



## Otis (Jul 31, 2008)

wonder how many Georgia fans are spying on us....


What do you get with you put 20 Georgia fans together in one room? one full set of teeth!


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 31, 2008)

I am gonna throw up.



GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> ROLL TIDEEEE





I knew you'd come around.....


----------



## Otis (Jul 31, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am gonna throw up.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

 back to your cage


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Thank God it was my day to be "AL"



That would explain the restraining order.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 31, 2008)

Well....


----------



## 4570 (Aug 1, 2008)

roll tide.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 1, 2008)

AS my Daddy would always say..ROOOOOOLLLLLLLLL TIIIIIDDDDDEEEEEEE.


----------



## Corey (Aug 1, 2008)

I heard they are going to start recruiting from the stands this 
year, Does the Tide count this year or are they just playing for 
fun again  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Digger57 (Aug 1, 2008)

Alumni here......ROLL TIDE!

Dig~


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 1, 2008)

I've always been a Bama fan as a kid if you wanted to pull for a winner in the South you didn't have alot of choices.


----------



## BBDJR (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a horrible thread. I am disgusted with all of ya...ha 
GOOOOOOOO DAWGS SICK EM!!!!!  National champs!!!!


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2008)

BBDJR said:


> This is a horrible thread. I am disgusted with all of ya...ha
> GOOOOOOOO DAWGS SICK EM!!!!!  National champs!!!!


 
seems you have been out in the sun to long


----------



## Calcium (Aug 1, 2008)

What does the moon and AUBURN have in common?


They both control the tide!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2008)

At least you guys are smart enough to root for a SEC team.

Knowshawn for President!!!


----------



## QTurn (Aug 1, 2008)

BBDJR said:


> This is a horrible thread. I am disgusted with all of ya...ha
> GOOOOOOOO DAWGS SICK EM!!!!!  National champs!!!!



Cut em a little slack.  They are just trying to keep up with family....  you know they are all related.  Alabama has what, 20 million people and four last names?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 1, 2008)

Envy is such an ugly emotion...definition of "under achievement"...University of Georgia...over the past 20 years, who has won the most national titles(Auburn, Tennessee, Georgia, Alabama)??? Even under the bogus ncaa penalties 'Bama hasn't crumbled...Auburn when you make it 10 in a row, as bama has done to you,...then crow...Can't wait for the trip to Athens! *ROLL TIDE !*


----------



## CraigM (Aug 1, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> Envy is such an ugly emotion...definition of "under achievement"...University of Georgia...over the past 20 years, who has won the most national titles(Auburn, Tennessee, Georgia, Alabama)??? Even under the bogus ncaa penalties 'Bama hasn't crumbled...Auburn when you make it 10 in a row, as bama has done to you,...then crow...Can't wait for the trip to Athens! *ROLL TIDE !*





preach on brother!



ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 1, 2008)

BBDJR said:


> This is a horrible thread. I am disgusted with all of ya...ha
> GOOOOOOOO DAWGS SICK EM!!!!!  National champs!!!!



Just think if UGA does win the title this year they will only be 10 behind Alabama. ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lets see????
1. Most national championships
2. Most perfect seasons
3. Most bowl appearances
4.Most bowl victories
5. Put southern football on the map

No other SEC comes close, only ND can even rival the tide in all time stats.ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## lunatickfringe (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife and I both graduated from The University of Alabama, '82 and '83.


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 1, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> Auburn when you make it 10 in a row, as bama has done to you,...then crow...Can't wait for the trip to Athens! *ROLL TIDE !*






GAranger1403 said:


> Lets see????
> 1. Most national championships
> 2. Most perfect seasons
> 3. Most bowl appearances
> ...


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 1, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Lets see????
> 1. Most national championships
> 2. Most perfect seasons
> 3. Most bowl appearances
> ...



Pups don't like hard facts.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 1, 2008)

ROLL TIDE,     We got our tickets to the dome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just wait till game 5 then we will put a stop to all this trash talk. ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!


----------



## rolltide (Aug 1, 2008)

guess im one too.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 2, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am gonna throw up.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ummm, that wasn't very nice, plus it wasn't a proper response to the question.

!!! ROLL TIDE !!! again


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have ben a UGA fan all my life.But will be take my daugher down to bama next saturday. For her eduction


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 2, 2008)

DanTroop2000 said:


> Have ben a UGA fan all my life.But will be take my daugher down to bama next saturday. For her eduction


 
Welcome aboard future Bama fan.....


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2008)

LUNATICKFRINGE,
'82 grad here,...what a great 4 years, matter of fact I stuck around two more,...just couldn't leave my job at the brass monkey...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 2, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am gonna throw up.



   Good..  Choke on it !!!!



 ROLL TIDE ROLL !!!!!!


----------



## BOWROD (Aug 2, 2008)

*tide*



Calcium said:


> What does the moon and AUBURN have in common?
> 
> 
> They both control the tide!


 not only is it funny it's true !!!!


----------



## tiretool (Aug 2, 2008)

roll tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson (Aug 2, 2008)

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Practice started yesterday, and only 29 days until we play Clemson.  I can't wait.


----------



## bamafans (Aug 2, 2008)

'02 grad here..... still trying to land tickets to the game at the dome w/o selling my house to afford it!!

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## kevina (Aug 2, 2008)

Here i am! ROLL TIDE


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 2, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> not only is it funny it's true !!!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 3, 2008)

Let's see here Slowrollin' or whatever your name is, what is "Crimson Tide"? Seems I remember it is a condition in salt water, most commonly the Gulf of Mexico, where certain kinds of algae bloom, become a stinking,putrid mess, that kills most fish and other marine life. I guess that's about as good as anything to describe the "Bammer" idiots on this forum, that try so hard to make a case for the return of the "Good old days", with little nicky masquerading as ya'lls savior. How long has it been since you beat hated Auburn?Let's see is it seven or is it eight, and when you lose this year, once again will it be "wait 'till next year"? Payback is a ----- ain't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, tetgunner!
you oughta PM AuBassman. He's been trying find another auburnite on this forum.
 by the way, i don't hate Auburn. Now the Tennessee reVOLts, that's a different story!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the most nauseating thread I have ever read. This is worse than a stomach virus........ and smells much worse.

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> This is the most nauseating thread I have ever read. This is worse than a stomach virus........ and smells much worse.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



shouldn't you be car shopping?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 3, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> shouldn't you be car shopping?



Not in the mood for car shopping. Thats why I am harassing you guys.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> This is the most nauseating thread I have ever read. This is worse than a stomach virus........ and smells much worse.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Careful with the trash talk cowpup.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 3, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> This is the most nauseating thread I have ever read. This is worse than a stomach virus........ and smells much worse.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well aren't you a little joy bringer.  Why can't we all just get along!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Why can't we all just get along!


 

Here would be the options for us to all get along..

1. Never say a cross word or bad mouth the Dawgs..
2. You could all stop bringing up Bama football until you actually accomplish something this decade..
3. You could all just get on your knees, bow to UGA, kiss the ground all the way to Athens while vowing never to pull for another team... 

Or you could just leave this site and find a Bama playground of your own... 

Any of these options should do, so just pick one!!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here would be the options for us to all get along..
> 
> 1. Never say a cross word or bad mouth the Dawgs..
> 2. You could all stop bringing up Bama football until you actually accomplish something this decade..
> ...


 
I'll be certain and pass this advice along to Steve Burch when I see him this weekend. I'm so sure he'll be impressed with your stance, especially since this type attitude is exactly the reason we now have a GON Blast in Macon, instead of GON wasting their time with the Buckorama.


----------



## kevina (Aug 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here would be the options for us to all get along..
> 
> 1. Never say a cross word or bad mouth the Dawgs..
> 2. You could all stop bringing up Bama football until you actually accomplish something this decade..
> ...



I pick #4

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Browning slayer, are the Georgia faithful so fragile that a cross word or a little bad mouthin' can wreck their day? Dawgs gotta earn their respect, Bama might not have much to show for this decade, but...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- has Georgia accomplished in the last 25 years?,...or ever?
I know you guys are a bit sensitive, having so many promising seasons end in failure, so many players in the pros and scarcely an eastern division SEC champ, let alone an SEC Champ, but, patience my misguided friend, you may achieve your goal this season...but it sure looks the same to me   ROLL TIDE!


----------



## kevina (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Well aren't you a little joy bringer.  Why can't we all just get along!



I am one of the nicest folks on here. I thought we got along nicely. Especially with our love hate relationships. Us dawg fans love to hate on all opposing teams.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am one of the nicest folks on here. I thought we got along nicely. Especially with our love hate relationships. Us dawg fans love to hate on all opposing teams.



you gonna be in the "Women of Woody's" calendar? I'll need to sight in my turkey gun around mid Feb.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 4, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> you gonna be in the "Women of Woody's" calendar? I'll need to sight in my turkey gun around mid Feb.






Yeah but I shoot back!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2008)

atta girl!


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Yeah but I shoot back!



'Bout like Mathew Stafford, couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> 'Bout like Mathew Stafford, couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.



 Your gettin on my poo poo list


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Let's see here Slowrollin' or whatever your name is, what is "Crimson Tide"? Seems I remember it is a condition in salt water, most commonly the Gulf of Mexico, where certain kinds of algae bloom, become a stinking,putrid mess, that kills most fish and other marine life. I guess that's about as good as anything to describe the "Bammer" idiots on this forum, that try so hard to make a case for the return of the "Good old days", with little nicky masquerading as ya'lls savior. How long has it been since you beat hated Auburn?Let's see is it seven or is it eight, and when you lose this year, once again will it be "wait 'till next year"? Payback is a ----- ain't it?



Ouch!!  Dang tetgunner you don't play around.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> 'Bout like Mathew Stafford, couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.



  He can't hit the broad side of a barn?  He sure tore yall's hearts out and stomped up and down on them.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

In double OT?  yep, sure did.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Your gettin on my poo poo list



Welllll......poo


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2008)

That last pass of his was the only one that really hurt!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> In double OT?  yep, sure did.



Um......what's your point?  Is that some kind of moral victory for you?  You LOST.  It doesn't matter how, when, or why.  This comment of yours should show you just how far yall have fallen when you are taking comfort in stuff like this.  Your own post is better than anything I could have come up with against yall.  Thanks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> That last pass of his was the only one that really hurt!



See my above post.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 4, 2008)

I am beginning to love bama fans. They end up hanging themselves trying to talk smack.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am beginning to love bama fans. They end up hanging themselves trying to talk smack.



You know you love me....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am beginning to love bama fans. They end up hanging themselves trying to talk smack.



It's great isn't it?  They do the work for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> In double OT? yep, sure did.


 

OT just makes it even worse.... Bad thing for you boys is we drained you of almost all of your life source and you went down hill from there.... What was your "ONLY" highlight win last year??


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> OT just makes it even worse.... Bad thing for you boys is we drained you of almost all of your life source and you went down hill from there.... What was your "ONLY" highlight win last year??



You gotta love it when they try to explain it away.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

Atta boy, be glad your quarterback can make a wide open busted coverage pass.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Atta boy, be glad your quarterback can make a wide open busted coverage pass.



  There you go again.  Your stellar defense screwed up on the coverage.  Thanks for bringing that up.  I appreciate all this help.  Hey Slayer are you seeing this brother?  They have that girl quarterbacking for them and they have the nerve to take shots at Stafford.  Give me Joe Cox or Logan Gray as a starter right now over John Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson any day.  Go ahead and put your own team down again that's funny.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> OT just makes it even worse.... Bad thing for you boys is we drained you of almost all of your life source and you went down hill from there.... What was your "ONLY" highlight win last year??



"Drained you of almost all of your life source"? What bad sci-fi movie did you get that line from?
Also, you won't hear any QB cracks from me. JPW can't graduate soon enough.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's great isn't it?  They do the work for you.



Yep, Bama fans are easy.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Yep, Bama fans are easy.


 
How's that new hair cut doing???


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Yep, Bama fans are easy.



Yep, easy on the eyes.....


----------



## kevina (Aug 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> OT just makes it even worse.... Bad thing for you boys is we drained you of almost all of your life source and you went down hill from there.... What was your "ONLY" highlight win last year??



i would guess that was the win over the SEC EAST CHAMPS


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Yep, easy on the eyes.....




 No you didnt go there.  thats what I do everytime I see ya.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 5, 2008)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## kevina (Aug 5, 2008)

stick-n-string said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



to jail directly to jail, do not pass go and do not collect $200


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> No you didnt go there.  thats what I do everytime I see ya.




Ya know you really    everytime you see me.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Ya know you really    everytime you see me.




 Seems to be yet another bad quality about bama fans......... Way to over confident, and under educated.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Seems to be yet another bad quality about bama fans......... Way to over confident, and under educated.




Anytime you want to have a battle of wits you just let me know.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Anytime you want to have a battle of wits you just let me know.



Next time you come over, You BETTER bring that wife of yours. Your going to need her protection.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

I can take care of myself NO PROBLEM. Wanna do Math, Lit, History?  Come on....we'll have an intelectual duel.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I can take care of myself NO PROBLEM. Wanna do Math, Lit, History?  Come on....we'll have an intelectual duel.




 Thats ok. I know more than 2+2............ How to spell d-o-g........... and that history doesnt mean what happened last week at deer camp. 


I wouldnt want you to strain yourself in any way. I already have to talk slow around you.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Whats the matter blue iron???? You skeered now???? Guess them wits just hightailed it back to bama....... If they can remember their way home.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Thats ok. I know more than 2+2............ How to spell d-o-g........... and that history doesnt mean what happened last week at deer camp.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt want you to strain yourself in any way. I already have to talk slow around you.




You talk slow around me, because you talk slow period.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Whats the matter blue iron???? You skeered now???? Guess them wits just hightailed it back to bama....... If they can remember their way home.



Here I am waitin' on you.....Not skeered in the least and still got my wits about me.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Here I am waitin' on you.....Not skeered in the least and still got my wits about me.




 Thats probaly about all you got. 


Do we qualify as hijackers now?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Thats ok. I know more than 2+2............ How to spell d-o-g........... and that history doesnt mean what happened last week at deer camp.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt want you to strain yourself in any way. I already have to talk slow around you.


 


tuffdawg said:


> Seems to be yet another bad quality about bama fans......... Way *to *over confident, and under educated.


 
With all of those academic qualifications then I guess we should excuse the improper use of such a small word huh??

You two gonna keep this up y'all need to just get a room.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Naw tuffdawg,
 you've posted 15 times on this thread. Your one of us now.
Welcome to the family!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw tuffdawg,
> you've posted 15 times on this thread. Your one of us now.
> Welcome to the family!!!


 


Hush your mouth.............


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> With all of those academic qualifications then I guess we should excuse the improper use of such a small word huh??
> 
> You two gonna keep this up y'all need to just get a room.







SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! I am safe in this section.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Hush your mouth.............




 whats wrong? I aint good nuff for your family 60?


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw tuffdawg,
> you've posted 15 times on this thread. Your one of us now.
> Welcome to the family!!!





60Grit said:


> Hush your mouth.............



No, she's not one "you"....she pulls for a team that actually wins games!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! I am safe in this section.


 
No Dawg is safe in Bama territory....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> No, she's not one "you"....she pulls for a team that actually wins games!!!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!
> 
> Red


 
Way to go Troll........

That isn't what you were saying at lunch today....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw tuffdawg,
> you've posted 15 times on this thread. Your one of us now.
> Welcome to the family!!!



She asked me yesterday if I had an extra Bama hat or shirt she could have....


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I can take care of myself NO PROBLEM. Wanna do Math, Lit, History?  Come on....we'll have an intelectual duel.



Do the math on these smart guy....

21-14 ULM over Alabama

26-23 UGA over Alabama

17-12 Miss St. over Alabama

17-10 Auburn over Alabama

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> She asked me yesterday if I had an extra Bama hat or shirt she could have....


 
Son, you ever heard of a siren???


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> She asked me yesterday if I had an extra Bama hat or shirt she could have....




LIIIIIAAAAAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Like I said before, next trip you make by here.... make sure that wife is with you, because you are probaly going to get something thrown at you before you reach the door!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Do the math on these smart guy....
> 
> 21-14 ULM over Alabama
> 
> ...


 
Lordy Mercy. I think it's time for an emergency meeting of the advisory council....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> LIIIIIAAAAAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Like I said before, next trip you make by here.... make sure that wife is with you, because you are *probaly* going to get something thrown at you before you reach the door!!!!


 

Blue Iron, I think you should take her up on that academic challenge.......


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Lordy Mercy. I think it's time for an emergency meeting of the advisory council....



I am starting to like ol red! He makes sense when he talks sports.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Blue Iron, I think you should take her up on that academic challenge.......



Done took her up on it, waiting on her to name the terms.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am starting to like ol red! He makes sense when he talks sports.


 
Yeah, just ask him about his best buddy in the whole wide world Madsnooker.

He has special sentiments for his team.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Done took her up on it, waiting on her to name the terms.


 
On second thought, you might just better go fishin'.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Son, you ever heard of a siren???



Homer eh?  Not as in Simpson either....Ok ol Tuffy D.  Who is the "Homer" I'm referring to? Notice the "to"


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Homer eh?  Not as in Simpson either....Ok ol Tuffy D.  Who is the "Homer" I'm referring to? Notice the "to"




I aint got time for this now. I am going to cook. When I get back you better have something better than that to hit me with.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I aint got time for this now. I am going to cook. When I get back you better have something better than that to hit with me.




Waiting on you to answer that one...I guess "Cooking" means googling?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Waiting on you to answer that one...I guess "Cooking" means googling?


 
It certainly doesn't mean fixin' her hair, she cut all of that off, remember!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> It certainly doesn't mean fixin' her hair, she cut all of that off, remember!!!



SHHHH We can't talk about that, remember?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> SHHHH We can't talk about that, remember?


 
Sure we can. When a target repeatedly presents itself, acquisition is essential, and necessary.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Sure we can. When a target repeatedly presents itself, acquisition is essential, and necessary.



Welllll ok


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Homer eh?  Not as in Simpson either....Ok ol Tuffy D.  Who is the "Homer" I'm referring to? Notice the "to"



Kind of ironic the guy with a signature line reading, "I ain't been nothing but a winner" and this inked on his back is wanting to have an intellectual conversation.

Guess he did spell ain't right......

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Kind of ironic the guy with a signature line reading, "I aint been nothing but a winner" and this inked on his back is wanting to have an intillectual conversation.
> 
> Red


 

You're the one that want's to get Buckeye tattoo's on your forehead........


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You're the one that want's to get Buckeye tattoo's on your forehead........



I only make bets I know I'm going to win.....No tats on my forehead.....

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I only make bets I know I'm going to win.....No tats on my forehead.....
> 
> Red


 
Not what I heard at lunch....


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Not what I heard at lunch....



Get tuffdawg to cut the hair out of your ears for you then....

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Get tuffdawg to cut the hair out of your ears for you then....
> 
> Red


 
It is gettin kinda long isn't it.

I was thinking of lettin it grow out and doing the wrap around thing with it.

You oughta consider that as well....


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> It is gettin kinda long isn't it.
> 
> I was thinking of lettin it grow out and doing the wrap around thing with it.
> 
> You oughta consider that as well....




I've already have a wrap around stupid......Are you referring to a comb over?.....Jeez you Alabama "intellectuals" are too funny....

Red


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Kind of ironic the guy with a signature line reading, "I ain't been nothing but a winner" and this inked on his back is wanting to have an intellectual conversation.
> 
> Guess he did spell ain't right......
> 
> Red



Shows how much of an idiot you are if your going to judge someone's intellect by whether or not they have tattoos.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Shows how much of an idiot you are if your going to judge someone's intellect by whether or not they have tattoos.


 
I think JT has some tattoo's, reckon Ol' Red really wants to go down that path???


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I think JT has some tattoo's, reckon Ol' Red really wants to go down that path???




  Nothing against tattoos and who said anyhting about JT?  All I'm saying is, if you are going to go and spend $1500 or something like that at least you could get the monicker of a good team....Doesn't Alabama have that slogan trademarked?  Blue Iron, did you get permission to have that mambo jambo scribbled on your back?

Wonder how they would react to copyright infrindgement?

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Nothing against tattoos and who said anyhting about JT? All I'm saying is, if you are going to go and spend $1500 or something like that at least you could get the monicker of a good team....Doesn't Alabama have that slogan trademarked? Blue Iron, did you get permission to have that mambo jambo scribbled on your back?
> 
> Wonder how they would react to copyright infrindgement?
> 
> Red


 
That's it, advisory council is officially in session.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Grit,
Any way you can keep Ol' Red up there with you? I ain't sure i want him down here in Lee County. Property values have been dropping since he announced he's moving.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Grit,
> Any way you can keep Ol' Red up there with you? I ain't sure i want him down here in Lee County. Property values have been dropping since he announced he's moving.



Well I live close by so I'm ready for him to get here.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Grit,
> Any way you can keep Ol' Red up there with you? I ain't sure i want him down here in Lee County. Property values have been dropping since he announced he's moving.


 
NO WAY DUDE !!!!

Ol' Red promised me for every Bama fan that I could get to yell, GO DAWGS and wear a UGA hat, he'd give me a quail hunt.

He's movin to God's country when it comes to quail huntin and I'm sure not gonna mess that up....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)

well,
if that's the case I understand. I went ahead and lined up a couple of Dawg fans to help him move in:


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

Found ya a couple more.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> well,
> if that's the case I understand. I went ahead and lined up a couple of Dawg fans to help him move in:


 


What's funny is the 2nd picture has a Crimson and White background...You sure these are Dawg fans and not Bama's..


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's funny is the 2nd picture has a Crimson and White background...You sure these are Dawg fans and not Bama's..


 
You caught him red handed.

That was one of his buddies that passed out in rhbama's Prevost after the Tennessee game last year....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You caught him red handed.
> 
> That was one of his buddies that passed out in rhbama's Prevost after the Tennessee game last year....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)

hey, he just showed up, yelled "pass the butter, Stafford" and passed out. We dropped him off in Macon at the Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

What a waste of internet space.  UGA vs. Bama debates!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> What a waste of internet space. UGA vs. Bama debates!


 
Shut up Whiney Boy.....

I told  you, I would have wore a ULM Jersey, not some $2 T shirt. A man's gotta set some limits ya' know....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)

we're bored. Shall we put you down as a Bama fan? i think that's what started this thread.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> we're bored. Shall we put you down as a Bama fan? i think that's what started this thread.


 
He told me at lunch today that he is actually an ardent closet Bama fan.

Of course, that's not the only thing he came out of the closet on. It was quite a shock to the rest of the boys at lunch.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> He told me at lunch today that he is actually an ardent closet Bama fan.
> 
> Of course, that's not the only thing he came out of the closet on. It was quite a shock to the rest of the boys at lunch.....


 
What was in that cup you were drinking????

I don't know which of those statements offends me more!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> What was in that cup you were drinking????
> 
> I don't know which of those statements offends me more!


 
All of em' I hope...


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I aint got time for this now. I am going to cook. When I get back you better have something better than that to hit me with.



Guess she got lost trying to find the kitchen......

Or maybe she's skeered.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> well,
> if that's the case I understand. I went ahead and lined up a couple of Dawg fans to help him move in:





60Grit said:


> Shut up Whiney Boy.....
> 
> I told  you, I would have wore a ULM Jersey, not some $2 T shirt. A man's gotta set some limits ya' know....





Blue Iron said:


> Guess she got lost trying to find the kitchen......
> 
> Or maybe she's skeered.




Being a Bama fan is kind of like bragging you won the relay race at the Special Olympics....you're still retarded.

At least yall give us something to laugh at during the off season....

Red


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Being a Bama fan is kind of like bragging you won the relay race at the Special Olympics....you're still retarded.
> 
> At least yall give us something to laugh at during the off season....
> 
> Red


 
What are you talking about, offseason...I was laughing at them during the season last year... Especially after Louisianna Monroe...


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Well this thread went to poo while I was gone.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well this thread went to poo while I was gone.




You notice you use the word poo a lot?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well this thread went to poo while I was gone.



Sheeeeee's Baaaaaack!!! Get her Boys!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You notice you use the word poo a lot?




Yeah well...... its a word you obviously understand......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Glad your back tuffdawg,
 things went to poo while you were buying dinner!


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You notice you use the word poo a lot?





tuffdawg said:


> Yeah well...... its a word you obviously understand......




Remember now, these are Bama Boys....keep it to one, maybe two syllable words....

Red


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

So T-Dog how we gonna do this battle of wits?  I'm ready when you are.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

see........... You dont even know who the smart one is here. That right there says alot.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

I know who the smart one is......


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 5, 2008)

well this just keeps running in circles.

Hey, we hijacked again.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> well this just keeps running in circles.
> 
> Hey, we hijacked again.



You troll (Not really, but ya know)


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You notice you use the word poo a lot?


 
It was one of her prime excuses for whacking all of her hair off.

She seem's to step in it everywhere she turns.

Habitual offender??? 


ROLL TIDE


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Sure we can. When a target repeatedly presents itself, acquisition is essential, and necessary.


 
Man 60, this is probably the best post you've ever posted... *"When a target repeatedly presents itself..."*

If you really believe this then why do you get so bent out of shape when us Dawgs beat up on the Tide?? You guys couldn't be a more easier target then anyone in college football with your losing record and constant probations ... We just speak the truth and you get all bent out of shape and start crying and trying to justify Bama ball with your "In the good ol days" junk... Are you just being a hypocrit or what?? Inquiring minds would love to know exactly where you stand... Do your rules just apply to everyone and not you or what?? Please don't keep us in suspense...


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 6, 2008)

*How Many O Bama fans?*

I doubt it


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Mo Dawg said:


> I doubt it



not here! worse of both worlds and a U.S. nightmare.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> It was one of her prime excuses for whacking all of her hair off.
> 
> She seem's to step in it everywhere she turns.
> 
> ...




My feelings are officially crushed. Never thought 60 would start bashing on me.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2008)

you guys obviously know each other well, but let me just say this,...as an Atlanta native and a Crimson Tide Grad, experience has taught me this,...All Georgia fans regardless of the bravado being spewed now, secretly live in a constant state of apprehension with that sick sinking knowledge that the Dawgs always come up short, and this season they seem ripe for the picking,...Ga. Southern ain't no Hawaii,...neither is South Carolina, Alabama(who incidentily defeated Hawaii the year before)etc., etc.,...Like all dogs, you guys should just go and bury your bone(NC dream) so no one can get to it....
ROLL TIDE !


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man 60, this is probably the best post you've ever posted... *"When a target repeatedly presents itself..."*
> 
> If you really believe this then why do you get so bent out of shape when us Dawgs beat up on the Tide?? You guys couldn't be a more easier target then anyone in college football with your losing record and constant probations ... We just speak the truth and you get all bent out of shape and start crying and trying to justify Bama ball with your "In the good ol days" junk... Are you just being a hypocrit or what?? Inquiring minds would love to know exactly where you stand... Do your rules just apply to everyone and not you or what?? Please don't keep us in suspense...


 

Why doesn't this response surprise me...

Keep on poking and picking and stirring and calling all other teams that ever existed failures, especially Bama..........

We're counting on all of these bookmarks for use later in the year....


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> you guys obviously know each other well, but let me just say this,...as an Atlanta native and a Crimson Tide Grad, experience has taught me this,...All Georgia fans regardless of the bravado being spewed now, secretly live in a constant state of apprehension with that sick sinking knowledge that the Dawgs always come up short, and this season they seem ripe for the picking,...Ga. Southern ain't no Hawaii,...neither is South Carolina, Alabama(who incidentily defeated Hawaii the year before)etc., etc.,...Like all dogs, you guys should just go and bury your bone(NC dream) so no one can get to it....
> ROLL TIDE !



All right, sense I'm in the betting mood, Let's see if you'll put your money where your mouth is. I bet you UGA sees a ring before Bama does.

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> All right, sense I'm in the betting mood, Let's see if you'll put your money where your mouth is. I bet you UGA sees a ring before Bama does.
> 
> Red


 
Don't you mean since??


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> All right, sense I'm in the betting mood, Let's see if you'll put your money where your mouth is. I bet you UGA sees a ring before Bama does.
> 
> Red


 

At the rate the UGA players are going, they're gonna see black and white stripes before they see a ring.... or at the very least orange jumpsuits.


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> All right, sense I'm in the betting mood, Let's see if you'll put your money where your mouth is. I bet you UGA sees a ring before Bama does.
> 
> Red



We are talking football are'nt we?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red, pretty gutsy gambler aren't cha?
No excuse here, just fact, new coach, new system, only 2 years of full scholarships vs. Georgia with it's established Coaching staff, 5+ years of top 5 recruiting?...$10.00 on the Tide


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2008)

> All right, sense I'm in the betting mood, Let's see if you'll put your money where your mouth is


By the way Ol' Red,
the proper spelling for the correct word "sense" is actually "since"....good schoolin' there at UGA?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



Innocent By-Stander?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Innocent By-Stander?



I am not swimming today.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am not swimming today.



Good idea


----------



## timbob (Aug 6, 2008)

Roll Tide.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

timbob said:


> Roll Tide.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> We are talking football are'nt we?



Yep, feel free to join in.  I'll take your money too.



RipperIII said:


> Ol' Red, pretty gutsy gambler aren't cha?
> No excuse here, just fact, new coach, new system, only 2 years of full scholarships vs. Georgia with it's established Coaching staff, 5+ years of top 5 recruiting?...$10.00 on the Tide



Quit making excuses....If we're going to do it, let's do it right.  UGA sees a football championship ring before the Tide.  I'll see you $10 and raise you $40.  The bet to you sir is $50.  You got the manhood?

What do you have to worry about?  Yall have this guy....

Red


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red, nice work with the photoshop, will you be able to "cut and paste" that ring on a bulldog hand?
as to the bet, $10.00 is the bet, we'll keep it civil, like I said before...no excuses, just the facts...as to the Manhood comment sounds like the only one with a Manhood issue may be you


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> Ol' Red, nice work with the photoshop, will you be able to "cut and paste" that ring on a bulldog hand?
> as to the bet, $10.00 is the bet, we'll keep it civil, like I said before...no excuses, just the facts...as to the Manhood comment sounds like the only one with a Manhood issue may be you



No confidence in your team I see.....  I'll take your $10 just the same.....

Red


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



Mighty quiet....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Yep, feel free to join in.  I'll take your money too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want in on this!!  The Tide faithful sure are quiet.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I want in on this!!  The Tide faithful sure are quiet.


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> No confidence in your team I see.....  I'll take your $10 just the same.....
> 
> Red



A $10 dollar bet on who wins a NC could take a while for some one to have to pay up. Heck it has been 28 years since the dawgs have won a NC and about 15 for BAMA. LIL RED i will put my $10 up and bet you that your dawgs do not go undefeated this year? What was the line you used about MANHOOD? What say you?


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> A $10 dollar bet on who wins a NC could take a while for some one to have to pay up. Heck it has been 28 years since the dawgs have won a NC and about 15 for BAMA. LIL RED i will put my $10 up and bet you that your dawgs do not go undefeated this year? What was the line you used about MANHOOD? What say you?




Wow, that would a stupid bet.  That would be like saying I get UGA  and you get the rest of the country.  Reread bama boy.  I said a championship ring, which includes and SEC title as well.  Ripper already too that bet, join in.  More money for me.  That's got nothing to do with manhood...more like more brains.

Red


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 6, 2008)

*RTR*

Anyone got extra tickets to the Clemson game?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I want in on this!!  The Tide faithful sure are quiet.



Hey,  I was at work! I see you guys have been busy today.
As much as i'd like to get in on this too, I know better than to get involved in a 60grit vs. Ol' Red grudge match. One of those good vs. evil things.
we now resume the sound of crickets on a summer evening.


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Wow, that would a stupid bet.  That would be like saying I get UGA  and you get the rest of the country.  Reread bama boy.  I said a championship ring, which includes and SEC title as well.  Ripper already too that bet, join in.  More money for me.  That's got nothing to do with manhood...more like more brains.
> 
> Red



You need to reead your post uga boy. UGA against the entire country? The most games you can play this year will be 14? What does the whole country got to do with it. You take your dawgs and i take their opponents, including the GA Southerns that you all have scheduled. and i bet you your dawgs do not go undefeated?


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> You need to reead your post uga boy. UGA against the entire country? The most games you can play this year will be 14? What does the whole country got to do with it. You take your dawgs and i take their opponents, including the GA Southerns that you all have scheduled. and i bet you your dawgs do not go undefeated?




Ok, so who does UGA play in the SECCG? How about the NCCG?  I don't have a chance to know who that would be, so in theory, it could be ANYONE in the country.  Take the orginal bet or don't I really don't care.  The bet is UGA gets a championship ring of some kind before tha pachaderms.  

Red


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 6, 2008)

*ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

Jay Hughes said:


> *ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



unhappy smilies? Is this a silent protest of some sort?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> unhappy smilies? Is this a silent protest of some sort?


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Why doesn't this response surprise me...
> 
> Keep on poking and picking and stirring and calling all other teams that ever existed failures, especially Bama..........
> 
> We're counting on all of these bookmarks for use later in the year....


 
Bookmark them all you want.. It's a response to something you said but again something you won't follow... I'm just trying to clear the air on where you stand and you avoid the questions like a democrat dodges political questions... Why do you get so bent out of shape and threaten people with all of the "MOD" powers you think you have?? Kinda like the bookmark response.. I expected something like this from you..


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2008)

Browning Slayer,
no offense, but you sound like a child...in this entire thread I haven't seen anything remotely perceived as a _threat_...just some good old fashioned trash talk


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Why'd ya'll let it die?  I was enjoying reading this thread!    

Pick it back up and let the battle resume!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey T-bug's here now!
The Circle is now complete.
ROLL TIDE ROLL!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey T-bug's here now!
> The Circle is now complete.
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!



Nah, no circle, except in the form of a little


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Why'd ya'll let it die?  I was enjoying reading this thread!
> 
> Pick it back up and let the battle resume!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



Less 

More


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

speak tuffdawg,
you know you want to. Come on, please, pretty please. i want to hear Ol Red scream when this thread goes to page 5.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Less
> 
> More




Yeah but ya know. I am trying to prove a point to someone on here that has been scarce today. So thats why I am not *swimming* today, I am just sitting back and .......


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> speak tuffdawg,




What is she, a chihuahua?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

no, just a converted Bama fan. Your next.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

OK I CANT STAND IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man, BAMA fans just have issues. And they aint pretty. I have found common characteristics of bama fans to be the fact that they are just plain weird. AND they tend to be a bit *gritty* at times........ and leave dust everywhere they go. Not to mention the ones that cant even tell one color from another........... and that think they are so much smarter than everyone else.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

Lets see if you all can figure out the *three* bama fans I am referring too here.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> OK I CANT STAND IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man, BAMA fans just have issues. And they aint pretty. I have found common characteristics of bama fans to be the fact that they are just plain weird. AND they tend to be a bit *gritty* at times........ and leave dust everywhere they go. Not to mention the ones that cant even tell one color from another........... and that think they are so much smarter than everyone else.



Okay, I'm confused.  If you don't like BAMA or their fans, why would you post in this thread?  I'm a Georgia Fan first, FSU, BAMA then everyone else inbetween there with Gators falling last place.  A Gator thread would be the LAST thread I would post in.  I KNOW every other team I root for is superior, no need to hurt their feelings any more.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I'm confused.  If you don't like BAMA or their fans, why would you post in this thread?  I'm a Georgia Fan first, FSU, BAMA then everyone else inbetween there with Gators falling last place.  A Gator thread would be the LAST thread I would post in.  I KNOW every other team I root for is superior, no need to hurt their feelings any more.



But its so much fun.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

Plus they didnt say dawg fans couldnt come in and bash. They opened the door, not me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I'm confused.  If you don't like BAMA or their fans, why would you post in this thread?  I'm a Georgia Fan first, FSU, BAMA then everyone else inbetween there with Gators falling last place.  A Gator thread would be the LAST thread I would post in.  I KNOW every other team I root for is superior, no need to hurt their feelings any more.



I made her an honorary fan after her 15th post. After that i decided to just kill her with kindness. I think she's about to crack!
Hope you don't mind me using your dancing banana!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

I would root for clemson before I rooted for bama now.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you don't mind me using your dancing banana!



momentarily......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks.
 tuffdawg, i guess it was just my fate to have been around in the 70's, seeing and talking to Bear, traveling to away games( i've been to every SEC stadium except for Athens, Knoxville, and South Carolina). It was hard watching the downward spiral over the years but we always maintain the optimism that we will be back. What other fans call history, we call Tradition and it is timeless. I've 
never said a cross word to any other fan and have never had issues with anyone at a game( except at LSU in the mid 90's). I don't have any tattoo's but i'm no less a fan.
Now, go buy dinner, feed the dawgs, and let me know when the WOW calendar comes out. I'm going to go reload some shotgun shells.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, I want it back now.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> unhappy smilies? Is this a silent protest of some sort?


 
She's a bystander today, initially stated as innocent, but she's a dawg. It is impossible to be both innocent and a bystander as a dawg fan.....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I want it back now.


 
I didn't take it !! 



Did I???


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I didn't take it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I???




Nope, rhbama3 took my  to use in a post.  

He used my  and was through with it but didn't offer to return my  back to me so I was politely asking for the safe homecoming of my .

That's all.

Go Dawgs, Roll Tide, Gator Hater 4 Life!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, rhbama3 took my  to use in a post.
> 
> He used my  and was through with it but didn't offer to return my  back to me so I was politely asking for the safe homecoming of my .
> 
> ...


 
Lordy, I feel better now.

I like that last line, cept I'd change it to look something like this;

ROLL TIDE, go dawgs


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> She's a bystander today, initially stated as innocent, but she's a dawg. It is impossible to be both innocent and a bystander as a dawg fan.....




Did you just call tuffdawg a  ?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Did you just call tuffdawg a  ?


 
Is it duck season yet??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, rhbama3 took my  to use in a post.
> 
> He used my  and was through with it but didn't offer to return my  back to me so I was politely asking for the safe homecoming of my .
> 
> ...



Sorry T-bug,
you can have it back now. I went ahead and made me some copies!.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> I think she's about to crack!


 
She's Humpty Dumpty's sister???


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> OK I CANT STAND IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man, BAMA fans just have issues. And they aint pretty. I have found common characteristics of bama fans to be the fact that they are just plain weird. AND they tend to be a bit *gritty* at times........ and leave dust everywhere they go. Not to mention the ones that cant even tell one color from another........... and that think they are so much smarter than everyone else.



Can't be talkin' bout me, Cuz I'm pretty, not weird, and definetly not gritty....and no dust either.  Ok, well I don't think I'm so much smarter, I know I am.....

What happened to no swimming any how?


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I would root for clemson before I rooted for bama now.



Thats just mean...I'm not going to pull for Az State.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I want it back now.



Looks like certain somebody has some competition....We know you shoot a bow, but do you play any other sports  like baseball?

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Looks like certain somebody has some competition....We know you shoot a bow, but do you play any other sports like baseball?
> 
> Red


 
She's got a mean back hand....


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> Ol' Red, pretty gutsy gambler aren't cha?
> No excuse here, just fact, new coach, new system, only 2 years of full scholarships vs. Georgia with it's established Coaching staff, 5+ years of top 5 recruiting?...$10.00 on the Tide





kevina said:


> We are talking football are'nt we?



All right you bunch of blow hards, you got your money ready and is this bet on?  Time to put up, or shut up.  It's a yes or no reply....I don't need any "what ifs..."(kevina).

Red


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> All right you bunch of blow hards, you got your money ready and is this bet on?  Time to put up, or shut up.  It's a yes or no reply....I don't need any "what ifs..."(kevina).
> 
> Red



the odds are in your favor being that it has been so long since you all won a NC, but just the same way you danced away from my bet, i will dance away from yours
sorry had to do it!


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> the odds are in your favor being that it has been so long since you all won a NC, but just the same way you danced away from my bet, i will dance away from yours
> sorry had to do it!




What's the matter?  You cccchhhhiiiccckkkeeeeennn?  Should have known you back down.....Your bet didn't even make sense.  Put your big girl panties on, man up and put your money where your mouth is.  UGA gets a ring before Saban's red fungus....

Red


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> What's the matter?  You cccchhhhiiiccckkkeeeeennn?  Should have known you back down.....Your bet didn't even make sense.
> 
> Red



not chicken just wise, just as you were for not taking my bet!

I will be back, i am headed to the kitchen, your avatar has me craving melon


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> not chicken just wise, just as you were for not taking my bet!
> 
> I will be back, i am headed to the kitchen, your avatar has me craving melon




You're right, I never bet if I know I can't win...everyone here knows UGA will play for and win a championship before Bama will.  Glad to see you've learned your place in the pecking order.....

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You're right, I never bet if I know I can't win...everyone here knows UGA will play for and win a championship before Bama will.  Glad to see you've learned your place in the pecking order.....
> 
> Red



speaking of pecking order.

that there is some nice pecs in your avatar


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> not chicken just wise, just as you were for not taking my bet!





Ol' Red said:


> You're right, I never bet if I know I can't win...
> 
> Red



in a round about way i guess you do not think the dawgs will go undefeated this year. So how many do you think they will lose?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Looks like certain somebody has some competition....We know you shoot a bow, but do you play any other sports  like baseball?
> 
> Red



What the heck are you talkin' bout Red? 

Personally, aside from being able to sling a lure on a baitcaster from here to Tuscon and being pretty accurate with a bow, I have no other "sporty" talents. 

The only reason I really even interjected myself into this thread, other than I do love my DAWGS (red is seriously a good color for me ) is to use the talent of being brutally honest that LLove has taught me, if the need arose. 

So far, the need will not rise.......


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

Red I got $10 says Bama will win a ring before the Dawgs.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I want in on this!!  The Tide faithful sure are quiet.



Got $10 to you too.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey rhbama3, you can have this one!


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Red I got $10 says Bama will win a ring before the Dawgs.



he is not just talking about NC rings he is talking about SEC rings and as far as i can tell possibly a bowl ring? he just says rings


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Red I got $10 says Bama will win a ring before the Dawgs.



In football....bet's on.

Red


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> he is not just talking about NC rings he is talking about SEC rings and as far as i can tell possibly a bowl ring? he just says rings



Bet is NC ring or SECCG ring.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> In football....bet's on.
> 
> Red



In footbal NC or SECCG.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Hey rhbama3, you can have this one!




Come on T-Bug, gimme a big "Roll Tide!"


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Come on T-Bug, gimme a big "Roll Tide!"












roll tide


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> roll tide



I knew ya had it in ya! If I bring you a hat Sat. you gonna wear it?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> if they need a rose.


 
Who needs a rose???

Why you gotta be talkin about flowers on the sports forum..???


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I knew ya had it in ya! If I bring you a hat Sat. you gonna wear it?



Will it go with my DAWGS shirt?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Who needs a rose???
> 
> Why you gotta be talkin about flowers on the sports forum..???



THE "NEED" hasn't "ROSE" yet......

The certain need for my trait of being honest has not been called for as of yet......

Stop squiggling my posts 60!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

boo


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Will it go with my DAWGS shirt?



Yeah, you can be bilingual.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Yeah, you can be bilingual.


 
bilingual???

I am flatulant in 5 different languages....

That's prolly why she's bringin all of them roses...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Yeah, you can be bilingual.



Naw, my accent is just as bad either side of the state line.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> bilingual???
> 
> I am flatulant in 5 different languages....
> 
> That's prolly why she's bringin all of them roses...



SO you suffer from rectal disfunction?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> boo



Who said that?


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> SO you suffer from rectal disfunction?


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Naw, my accent is just as bad either side of the state line.



I'll bring you the Houndstooth to wear.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> SO you suffer from rectal disfunction?


 
One language would be a disfunction, five is talent.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> One language would be a disfunction, five is talent.




Glad we got that cleared up.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Glad we got that cleared up.


 
You musta turned on a fan.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

So T-Bug you want the Houndstooth or the Crimson?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You musta turned on a fan.....



I wouldn't turn on a fan right now, sounds like a lot of stuff has been hitting the proverbial fan and there's much more to come.  


roll tide


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> So T-Bug you want the Houndstooth or the Crimson?



The blue tick one.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 6, 2008)

Houndstooth it is then.....Dang girl, another Roll Tide?  Your a regular fan ain't ya?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I wouldn't turn on a fan right now, sounds like a lot of stuff has been hitting the proverbial fan and there's much more to come.
> 
> 
> roll tide


 

You know Tbug, you'd look real good in a color red that was a shade or two darker than what's in your avatar....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You know Tbug, you'd look real good in a color red that was a shade or two darker than what's in your avatar....



Man, I was so proud of that pic and that day, I would've worn a..........a........ U of F shirt and still smiled!  

Keep this up and I'll have to side with my hubby and dutchman and start showing up sporting some blue and gold and buzzing all the time.  


Just making sure I keep in the spirit of this thread. roll tide


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Man, I was so proud of that pic and that day, I would've worn a..........a........ U of F shirt and still smiled!
> 
> Keep this up and I'll have to side with my hubby and dutchman and start showing up sporting some blue and gold and buzzing all the time.
> 
> ...


 

Blue and Gold is fine. We make fun of them too...

By the way, mighty fine sigline you got there....


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

T-bug you are NOT a true dawg fan. pack up the shirt and send it to me.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> T-bug you are NOT a true dawg fan. pack up the shirt and send it to me.


 
op2:


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh wait, I forgot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2008)

T-bug,
 Where in the world did you get a gymnastic  banana? 
It was so far back i decided not to quote it.
Well, we made it to page 5 today. Congrats. 
Tune in tomorrow! Same bat time, same bat channel!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> T-bug you are NOT a true dawg fan. pack up the shirt and send it to me.



No can do sista, it's stretched in all the right places just for me!


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> T-bug you are NOT a true dawg fan. pack up the shirt and send it to me.





turtlebug said:


> No can do sista, it's stretched in all the right places just for me!



Cat fight!  Can't pull tuffdawg's hair though.

Red


----------



## Resica (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> T-bug you are NOT a true dawg fan. pack up the shirt and send it to me.


meow!!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Cat fight! Can't pull tuffdawg's hair though.
> 
> Red


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Tune in tomorrow! Same bat time, same bat channel!


 
Same barking moonbats will be here as well I bet...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Cat fight!  Can't pull tuffdawg's hair though.
> 
> Red



What the heck?  My claws are fully retracted and my hair ain't standing up.  Of course, the humidity hasn't gotten to it yet. 



Resica said:


> meow!!




Hey Resica, good morning.


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> In football....bet's on.
> 
> Red



Can I get in on that action?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Can I get in on that action?


 
Penn State's not going to be a contender Kenny, give it up....


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Penn State's not going to be a contender Kenny, give it up....



As much of a UGA fan as I am, I'm also realistic...  So I'll take the $10 bet that the University of Alabama will win a NC before UGA does.  If I'm wrong, it's the best $10 I've ever spent... If I'm right?  Oh well, at least I get something....


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2008)

Kennyjr1976,
First rational thought on this thread, kudos to you, I like your style...


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Everybody see's the light eventually.....Don't be hatin' you was wanting one of my Bama hats the other day.




You shut up.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 7, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> You shut up.



Shut up is not a nice word.....


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Shut up is not a nice word.....




What more would you expect out of me?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Shut up is not a nice word.....


 
Says who??

Shut up..!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 7, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Says who??
> 
> Shut up..!!


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> Kennyjr1976,
> First rational thought on this thread, kudos to you, I like your style...



Thanks, I think.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> Kennyjr1976,
> First rational thought on this thread, kudos to you, I like your style...


 
It's having the kids that did it to him. Before he became a dad and had to chase basketballs down the hill in all of his spare time there wasn't a rational bone in his body...


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 7, 2008)

60Grit said:


> It's having the kids that did it to him. Before he became a dad and had to chase basketballs down the hill in all of his spare time there wasn't a rational bone in his body...



Now thats funny.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 7, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Says who??
> 
> Shut up..!!



Well dang....ol' tuffdawg done turned my own folks against me.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 7, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> What more would you expect out of me?



Yeah you do just ooze sweetness


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Well dang....ol' tuffdawg done turned my own folks against me.....




No I didnt.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Yeah you do just ooze sweetness


 
Sorry, I don't hang out with folks that ooze....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 7, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Sorry, I don't hang out with folks that ooze....



Agreed.


----------



## kevina (Aug 8, 2008)

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Sorry, I don't hang out with folks that ooze....




I don't hang out with folks that have the consistency of sandpaper either.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh and since I am just oozing sweetness. I did come across this picture for you smelly bama fans.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Oh and since I am just oozing sweetness. I did come across this picture for you smelly bama fans.


 
I've got a better one.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I've got a better one.
> 
> View attachment 170645



See If I attempt to be nice again.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> See If I attempt to be nice again.


 
I did think the lightning strikes in the background of yours were pretty cool...


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I did think the lightning strikes in the background of yours were pretty cool...




Holy moly........ Did I just detect a hint of niceness again!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Holy moly........ Did I just detect a hint of niceness again!?!?!?!?!?!?!



See, if you be nice we be nice....Nice way to be.


----------



## JR (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> It's having the kids that did it to him. Before he became a dad and had to chase basketballs down the hill in all of his spare time there wasn't a rational bone in his body...


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah........... bama girls are just really bright.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AD1Gxrl4tLs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AD1Gxrl4tLs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

And just weird bama fan.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R7KdbvJUOL4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R7KdbvJUOL4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Holy moly........ Did I just detect a hint of niceness again!?!?!?!?!?!?!


 
The niceness has always existed, the tolerance was measured, as you will soon see for posting the following..



tuffdawg said:


> Yeah........... bama girls are just really bright.


 


tuffdawg said:


> And just weird bama fan.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> The niceness has always existed, the tolerance was measured, as you will soon see for posting the following..





 I wuv u too!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> And just weird bama fan.
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R7KdbvJUOL4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R7KdbvJUOL4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Never seen a dawg fan that dedicated......


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> She looks a lot like you with that short hair....




Hey you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hair is not that short.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Hey you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hair is not that short.



I thought she was hot myself.....


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I thought she was hot myself.....



She might have been hot in your opinion, but the facts are that she's dumb.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> She might have been hot in your opinion, but the facts are that she's dumb.



Hot, short hair, dumb.  Hmmm....she kin to you?


----------



## Resica (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> She looks a lot like you with that short hair....


Good gracious,I believe that is tuffdawg!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Hot, short hair, dumb.  Hmmm....she kin to you?



No, not kin to me. Must be kin to you since your from there and you think she is hot. 



Resica said:


> Good gracious,I believe that is tuffdawg!!



Not even close.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

Resica said:


> Good gracious,I believe that is tuffdawg!!



I think it may have been.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> No, not kin to me. Must be kin to you since your from there and you think she is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.



No kin to me....I'm pretty sure ya'll are twins seperated at birth...IF its not YOU.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> No kin to me....I'm pretty sure ya'll are twins seperated at birth...IF its not YOU.



Well, after further review she is a little hotter than you.....


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Well, after further review she is a little hotter than you.....




I dont like you anymore.


----------



## Resica (Aug 8, 2008)

You're pretty good lookin tuff!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I dont like you anymore.



Aww come on...you know I didn't mean it.  Your one of the hottest chicks I've EVER met.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Aww come on...you know I didn't mean it.  Your the hottest chick I've EVER met.



Bet the wife wouldnt like to hear that statement. You think she runs stuff now..........................


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Bet the wife wouldnt like to hear that statement. You think she runs stuff now..........................


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> She might have been hot in your opinion, but the facts are that she's dumb.


 
No the fact is she was drunk. Of course you'll never find any drunk chics at UGA huh??


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Aww come on...you know I didn't mean it. Your one of the hottest chicks I've EVER met.


 
Good Lord man, have you no dignity.

Wipe the slobber from your mouth and get back to work.....


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Bet the wife wouldnt like to hear that statement. You think she runs stuff now..........................


 

Don't threaten my Bama bro' despite his defeciencies, lest I be forced to foster another call out thread regarding your haircut......


----------



## Resica (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Don't threaten my Bama bro' despite his defeciencies, lest I be forced to foster another call out thread regarding your haircut......


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Don't threaten my Bama bro' despite his defeciencies, lest I be forced to foster another call out thread regarding your haircut......



I retreat.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Don't threaten my Bama bro' despite his defeciencies, lest I be forced to foster another call out thread regarding your haircut......



Hey, what defeciencies do you speak of?


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 11, 2008)

ROLL TIDE!!  Can't wait for August 30th!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 11, 2008)

This thread is never going to die.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 11, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> This thread is never going to die.



ROLLLLLL TIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevina (Aug 11, 2008)

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 11, 2008)

I know yall have probably heard this one but it's such a good joke that if there is one person out there that hasn't heard it-it's worth telling again. 
2 really good buddies were in Athens watching the Dawgs play the tide-they were sitting side by side and the Bama was watching UGA the Mascot down on the field lifting his hind leg and licking himself-like dawgs do. Well the Bama fan says-Dang-i wish i could do that-the UGA fan replies 'That Dog would Tear you apart' Oh & the only thing the Tide is going to roll is probably their own-LOL


----------



## kevina (Aug 11, 2008)

Mo Dawg said:


> I know yall have probably heard this one but it's such a good joke that if there is one person out there that hasn't heard it-it's worth telling again.
> 2 really good buddies were in Athens watching the Dawgs play the tide-they were sitting side by side and the Bama was watching UGA the Mascot down on the field lifting his hind leg and licking himself-like dawgs do. Well the Bama fan says-Dang-i wish i could do that-the UGA fan replies 'That Dog would Tear you apart' Oh & the only thing the Tide is going to roll is probably their own-LOL



 and LAME!


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 11, 2008)

*Kevina*

Some folks(Especially bama fans) can't appreciate a good joke


----------



## kevina (Aug 11, 2008)

Mo Dawg said:


> Some folks(Especially bama fans) can't appreciate a good joke



Oh, I love GOOD ONES!


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 11, 2008)

*Kevina*

It would only be good to you Brother is the roles were reversed in that joke Now-here's a shocker for ya Kevina-I am a UGA fan 1st and a Bama Fan 2nd because my oldest daughter graduated from both schools. After graduating from UGA with a Poiltical Science Degree and a Religion Degree she told me she was going to Tuscaloosa to get one of her Masters-i said 'You are going to do WHAT' I told her i wanted her to learn all of the good-friendly UGA/Bama Jokes. She had a lot of fun at those games-she helped her roomate run the family BBQ business there at the games. You have probably had some of that BBQ. my daughter was at the game Tyrone Prothro got injured at-she said there were a lot of tears-i can understand why-he was a great talent. One last shot-that was a good joke its a good joke because the roles in reality can't be reversed.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 11, 2008)

Ouch. The hostility that has transpired.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 11, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Ouch. The hostility that has transpired.



Hush yo mouth puppie.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 11, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Hush yo mouth puppie.



I can bark all I want too.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 11, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I can bark all I want too.


 
Is that hair starting to grow back out yet??


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess that joke was lame because it's unrealistic that an UGA fan and a Bama fan could be friends & watching the game together-right Kevina?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 12, 2008)

Over on the Bama / Jawga state line two linebackers for the Crimson Tide were going into the woods to do some deer hunting.

On their way in they came upon two linebackers from UGA struggling to drag a very nice 10 point buck by the hind legs out of the woods.

Upon seeing this they politely complemented the boys on their nice kill, then proceeded to offer some advice to make the dragging easier. They suggested that the UGA boys drag the deer by the antlers, with the grain of the hair, not against it, and it might go a little easier for them.

The UGA linebackers responded with a "hmpfffff, whatever, why don't you Bama boys mind your own business, we can handle this."

Miffed at their response, the Bama linebackers proceeded on into the woods to their predestined locations.

After the Bama linebackers were out of sight, and the UGA linebackers were out of breath, the UGA boys looked at each other and said, "you thinkin what I'm thinkin?" 

"Yep"!! replied the other UGA linebacker, them Bama boys are long gone, so what's it gonna hurt if we try doing what they said.??

So for the next 30 minutes the UGA linebackers drug the trophy buck by his antlers. At the end of this period the first UGA LB looked at the other one and exclaimed, "you know?? I really hate to admit that those Bama LB's were right, but it is 10 times easier dragging this buck by the antlers instead of the hind legs!!"

To which point the second UGA LB replied, "OK I'll give them that, but look how gosh darn far we are from the truck now".




ROLL TIDE


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 12, 2008)

If ya like lame ones kevina, there you go-60 G has come through for ya.


----------



## kevina (Aug 12, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Over on the Bama / Jawga state line two linebackers for the Crimson Tide were going into the woods to do some deer hunting.
> 
> On their way in they came upon two linebackers from UGA struggling to drag a very nice 10 point buck by the hind legs out of the woods.
> 
> ...



GRIT, you can lead them to water, but you can't make them drink. Good one!

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 12, 2008)

Some UGA players went to Panama City on spring break. One afternnon they were cruising the strip and saw some cute girls walking.  The UGA players asked "where ya'll from?"  The girls answered "Yale", which promped a reply from the UGA ball players "WHERE YA'LL FROM!!!"


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 12, 2008)

And so now it turns into a lame joke thread. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's one for you.

What do buzzards and Bama fans have in common?

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 12, 2008)

gotta be something about a dead bear...


----------



## kevina (Aug 12, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Some UGA players went to Panama City on spring break. One afternnon they were cruising the strip and saw some cute girls walking.  The UGA players asked "where ya'll from?"  The girls answered "Yale", which promped a reply from the UGA ball players "WHERE YA'LL FROM!!!"



Now thats a good one

Mo Dawg, you need to learn some Mo Jokes


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a good one.

Red


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 12, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Here's one for you.
> 
> What do buzzards and Bama fans have in common?
> 
> Red


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 12, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Is that hair starting to grow back out yet??




Now that you mention it.................


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 12, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



The can both live off a dead Bear for 30 years I.E. Bear Bryant....haha hilarious.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 12, 2008)

I have learned some mo jokes kevina, but they is po, i say po, very po!! Which is worst then lame!!!!!!!LOL We having fun yet-HeHe GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 12, 2008)

Mo Dawg said:


> I have learned some mo jokes kevina, but they is po, i say po, very po!! Which is worst then lame!!!!!!!LOL We having fun yet-HeHe GO DAWGS!!!!!!!



 And now we have a new language................................


----------



## kevina (Aug 12, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Here's a good one.
> 
> Red



But here is a better one!


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 12, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> And now we have a new language................................



Well now that we have converted tuffdawg to the Bama side anybody else wanna jump ship?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 12, 2008)

Converted? Ummmm I dont think so.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 12, 2008)

Two UGA boys were fishin' on Oconee in a rented boat. They found a honey hole and were really dragging the fish in. 

After about an hour of non-stop catching of fish they both agreed that they were hungry and thirsty. UGA fan #1 says "if we leave how will we find our spot again", #2 says I got an idea, you got any chalk?? #1 replies, "well yes I do!!"

#2 took the chalk and marked a big X on the side of the boat, to which UGA fan #1 exclaimed, that is the stupidest idea I have ever seen in my life.

UGA fan #2 asked, "why?"

UGA fan #1 replied, what if we don't get the same boat when we come back???


----------



## tiretool (Aug 12, 2008)

you got 5 UGA football players in a car......Who's driving?.............................................................


The Police!!


----------



## tiretool (Aug 12, 2008)

oh, by the way,,   
ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 12, 2008)

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 12, 2008)

ROLL TIDE! bring them clempson cats on.  We're ready and able (I'm still looking for tickets BTW)


----------



## kevina (Aug 17, 2008)

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2008)

ttt for "tuffdaddy"!!!
i want him to see what his wife's been doing!


----------



## kevina (Aug 17, 2008)

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know who's site this is, but IIIIIIII LIKE IT...

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ma%27s+walk+of+champions&gbv=2&hl=en&safe=off


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> ttt for "tuffdaddy"!!!
> i want him to see what his wife's been doing!




Ha! Hes still working on his site navigation.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Ha! Hes still working on his site navigation.


 
Always glad to help a buddy, give me a minute....


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Always glad to help a buddy, give me a minute....



 try


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> try


 
I think I've got a few PM's I can forward him to help him out......


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

Sabotage. Thats pretty low.


----------



## kevina (Aug 18, 2008)

I am ready and i hope Bama is as well. Some have Clemson winning the ACC, so we will have our hands full and then some from the start.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 21, 2008)

*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## kevina (Aug 23, 2008)

RAMMER JAMMER WE NEED TO LOWER THE HAMMER!

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## kevina (Aug 24, 2008)

kevina said:


> RAMMER JAMMER WE NEED TO LOWER THE HAMMER!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

Man... it sure seems like the ranks have been thinned out on Tide fans around here. I don't think I've see so many banned member post on one page before. 

Where y'all at Bammers?


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jun 30, 2011)

*tide*

Roll tide!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Man... it sure seems like the ranks have been thinned out on Tide fans around here. I don't think I've see so many banned member post on one page before.
> 
> Where y'all at Bammers?


You bored, corndog? 
They'll be here when foobaw season returns. 
ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They'll be here when Bama wins something again..
> ROLL TIDE!!!




Fixed that one for you gump..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You bored, corndog?
> They'll be here when foobaw season returns.
> ROLL TIDE!!!



Maybe...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Fixed that one for you gump..




hater.....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hater.....



Speaking of hatin' 

24 - 21


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Speaking of hatin'
> 
> 24 - 21



Only going back one year??? Is that you Ginhouse??

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jul 1, 2011)

Roll Tide!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 1, 2011)

Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Jul 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only going back one year??? Is that you Ginhouse??
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!



  I at least tried to go back four to ten years  If thats the case the Gamecocks won by a bigger margin


----------



## alanramc (Jul 1, 2011)

Roll tide roll nat champs 2011 just wait and see !!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 2, 2011)

alanramc said:


> Roll tide roll nat medical release champs 2011 just wait and see !!!!!



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Geaux Tigers, Nat parole & work release program champs


  Fixed it for you!!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2013)

for all you newer guys

Take a minute or two to peruse this oldie but goldie, take note of the many who are no longer with us, at least not with those names


----------



## riprap (Aug 2, 2013)

Yall have the lead in banned members too.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Yall have the lead in banned members too.



It's a well documented conspiracy...


----------



## riprap (Aug 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> It's a well documented conspiracy...



Those that were banned dearly deserved it, on both sides. I feel like some guys joined this forum so they could bash others and get away with it because of the strict guidelines and lack of retaliation.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Those that were banned dearly deserved it, on both sides. I feel like some guys joined this forum so they could bash others and get away with it because of the strict guidelines and lack of retaliation.



I came on back in '08, shortly thereafter guys started dropping like the taliban in the open.

I never really saw anything over the top, and thought by and large that the give an take was just part of it.

anyway,...lots of folks...


----------

